# 1000 Story and Plot Ideas



## Ulrick (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know if this has been done before but....


Why only have 100 story ideas in the DMG, when a DM can have 1000 right here on En World.  Ideas should be just a few sentences similar to the format in the DMG--just enough to get the brain juices flowing.


I'll start...

1) A dark elf wizard or sorcerer hires one of the neutral aligned  PCs to spy on the elves in the rest of the group for a substancial reward.

2) The clerics of a new church/cult that worships no gods develops strange powers that aren't clerical (Psionic?)  One of the PCs relatives or friends gets inducted and brainwashed into this group.

3) A child sees dark phantoms shimmering over those who use a certain scrying or fortune telling device (like a crystal ball or Ouija Board)...

4) A village known for its "pureblooded" people leave infants who are stillborn or have deformaties (sp?) to die at a sacred monolith within an old druid grove.  Recently, some of these babies have had demonic attributes...

5) A temple to an ancient and forgotten diety is found in the mountains. In the inner sanctum. A long dead priest of such deity is found kneeling at the altar with a holy symbol clutched in his death grip...demons infest the rest of the temple.


Have at it! 

Ulrick


----------



## Khorod (Sep 6, 2002)

6) Females, be they humanoid or animal, have been disappearing across the countryside.

7) Half of everyone the character's meet apparently love them on site, and the other half hate them.

8) A necromancer curses the region, and all who eat meat find it drains them of vitality instead of providing proper nutrition.

9) You are in the center of a dundgeon, and start to here skeletal scraping from all the side tunnels around you.  You see the white-boned and white-fleshed visages of the recently beaten denizens round the corner...

10) A temple to a forgotten deity is in the mountains.  A priest kneels in the inner sanctum, living but unmoving, and the place is haunted by ghosts.  It constantly rains over this temple.

I thought I had good ideas today.  Guess my brain fizzled a bit.


----------

